# Manistee-Oceana Counties Considering ORV Road Use



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

*ORVs a hot topic*
Manistee, Oceana now considering allowing ORVs on roads 
Ludington Daily News Staff - Wednesday, August 31, 2011

MANISTEE  The Manistee County Board of Commissioners recently heard more than 30 people express their opinions about a possible ordinance to govern use of off-road vehicles on roads in the county. 
The issue is now in the hands of the boards Public Safety Committee, which is expected to discuss the issue when it meets Friday, said Manistee County Administrator Tom Kaminski. 
They had the public hearing and they had a lot of people  about 100  there, Kaminski said about the hearing held Aug. 23. 
Thirty-seven people were on the list (to speak during the hearing) and I believe it is safe to say the majority spoke in favor of it, he said. 
The issue is now in the hands of the boards Public Safety Committee, which could decide to send the issue to the full board for a vote or decide not to move it on to the board, Kaminski said. 
He also noted that *Arcadia, Bear Lake, Dixon, Onekama, Pleasanton and Springdale townships and the villages of Onekama and Kaleva already have their own ORV ordinances. *There are currently areas in Mason and Lake counties open to ORVs on roads. The Oceana County Planning Commission may discuss the issue Thursday.

Steve


----------

